
KTF – Kernel Test Framework - wipawel
https://github.com/awslabs/ktf
======
wipawel
It is a simple kernel test framework, that can be used for hardware testing
(e.g. CPU), hypervisor testing or security research.

Quoting Deepak Gupta: "Quickly want to write a test to check hardware
behavior, want to control all aspects of CPU to make bug trigger easily and
don’t want to deal with Linux/windows and their kernel modules, please do
check out kernel test framework."

